# WLAN gefunden, jedoch kein Ping möglich!



## bigfella (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....
Habe schon das Forum abgesucht, leider keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden:

Hab Desktop-Pc mit WLAN Karte von Asus.
Laptop mit WLAN Karte von Netgear.
Dann hab ich jeder Karte eine feste IP vergeben.

Desktop: 192.168.0.104
Laptop:    192.168.0.105

Einstellungen WLAN:
Firewall: auf beiden AUS
WEP Sicherheit: AUS
Modus: ADHOC
SSID: jede den gleichen Namen

Verbinden tun sich die beiden schon.
Wenn ich dann in der Taskleiste auf doppelt auf das WLAN Symbol klicke, 
zeigt jeder Rechner unter "Aktivität" nur an, das er Pakete sendet. 
Empfangen tut er nichts.

Wenn ich vom einen Rechner die andere Karte anpingen will, kommt nichts zu stande.
Was ist da los?
Bitte helft mir..bin echt schon Tage drüber....

VIELEN DANK!


----------



## RealPax (8. Januar 2005)

Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du auf deinen beiden Rechnern?
Welches Service Pack, falls es sich um Windows XP oder W2k handelt.


----------



## bigfella (8. Januar 2005)

Auf beiden Rechnern "Windows XP SP2"...


----------



## bigfella (8. Januar 2005)

Hab die Lösung gefunden!
Da ich neben den WLAN Netz noch ein "normales" Kabelnetz verwende, 
musste ich die IP Adressen der WLAN Adapter ändern.
Musste in ein anderes Netz:
vorher: 192.168.0.104
nun:     192.168.1.104

Jetzt hab ich endlich die Verbindung.
Aber mit meinem Laptop möchte ich nun noch das Internet nutzen.
Netzwerkbrücke hab ich erstellt, jedoch kann ich immer noch nicht online gehen.

Was tun`?


----------



## RealPax (8. Januar 2005)

Na wunderbar. 
Jetzt noch die IP des Modems als Gateway und DNS eintragen. 
Dann solltest du im Internet surfen können.

Gruß
RealPax


----------



## bigfella (9. Januar 2005)

Also das mit der Netzwerkbrücke geht doch nicht so einfach wie gedacht.
Hab also die Drahtlose und die LAN Verbindung (bin hinter einem normalen Router) angeklickt und dann auf "überbrücken" gegangen.

Mit dem Desktop PC kann ich surfen, mit dem Laptop aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## RealPax (9. Januar 2005)

Vergiss die Netzwerkbrücke. Benutze einfach die ICS. Als Gateway dann die IP des Rechners der seine Internetverbindung freigibt.


----------

